# Ummmmm...why is my sons poop white?



## Eli's_mommy (Mar 1, 2006)

Seriously... anyone? This is a first for me.







:


----------



## Eli's_mommy (Mar 1, 2006)

And I can't find anything on the net about it.... Unless you happen to be a bird


----------



## jandc_hammond (Nov 3, 2006)

DD has white swirly poo after eating mozzerella cheese...


----------



## BethSLP (Mar 27, 2005)

this is a very unscientific answer, but I had a boyfriend once who had hepatitis from something he ate at Jack in the Box. He said his pee was brown and his poop was white.

I don't know WHY but it was. It happened before I met him, but I will never forget hearing that. You don't hear about white poop every day.

I would called the pediatrician just to be sure it isn't something that needs treated.

XOXO
B


----------



## BethSLP (Mar 27, 2005)

Ok, here's what I got when I googled "white poop human."

Oz helped Oprah understand why poop is the color it is (it's because of the bile, which is brown), why it's best if it comes out shaped like an "S" (though it's OK if it's shaped like a comma or a "C"), and why some people actually produce white poop (a deficiency of bile). Oprah thought that last tidbit was definitely a little kaka-eyed. "I have never heard of white poop in my whole life," said a skeptical O.

I'd call the doc, but I don't think from that paragraph that its totally rare.

XOXO
B


----------



## Julz6871 (Jun 14, 2006)

White poop can signify a liver problem. The color of poop is brown because of stercobilin a product of bilirubin breakdown. I really don't mean to scare you, it could be as simple as eating a mozzarella or rice like a pp mentioned, but it if it is consistently white it could mean a bigger problem.

If you search pale stool, or bilirubin, or jaundice you will probably come up with a list of "possible" causes including liver, gallbladder, malabsorption (this is suspicious especially if his stool floats), on and on. I don't mean to be an alarmist. Just look for any other symptoms and try to recall what you have been feeding him.


----------



## Jes (May 28, 2005)

My son had that happen twice after eating some white powdered donuts.


----------



## Eli's_mommy (Mar 1, 2006)

He poops a ton (like 3-5 times a day), and today this is the first white poop. ????? I don't think it's a consistent thing. Just paged the dr to confirm though..


----------



## beautyful (Oct 30, 2003)

Yogurt-covered pretzels did it here one time


----------



## hannybanany (Jun 3, 2006)

Yogurt covered raisins did it to my DD


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Julz6871* 
White poop can signify a liver problem. The color of poop is brown because of stercobilin a product of bilirubin breakdown. I really don't mean to scare you, it could be as simple as eating a mozzarella or rice like a pp mentioned, but it if it is consistently white it could mean a bigger problem.

If you search pale stool, or bilirubin, or jaundice you will probably come up with a list of "possible" causes including liver, gallbladder, malabsorption (this is suspicious especially if his stool floats), on and on. I don't mean to be an alarmist. Just look for any other symptoms and try to recall what you have been feeding him.









:


----------



## tallulahma (Jun 16, 2006)

dd had white poop once. We had been camping- she had eaten a marshmellow.

As long as it is an isolated incident, its usually fine. But it can signify other problems.... so keep an eye out.


----------



## Eli's_mommy (Mar 1, 2006)

Next poop wasn't white...hmmm. Dr. called back but I didn't answer the phone in time and didn't want to page him again- my mommy spidey sense stopped going off at that point









He's in daycare during the week, so he must've eaten something weird Friday perhaps... he also drinks a ton of cows milk (who knows- it's white







)


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eli's_mommy* 
Next poop wasn't white...hmmm. Dr. called back but I didn't answer the phone in time and didn't want to page him again- my mommy spidey sense stopped going off at that point









He's in daycare during the week, so he must've eaten something weird Friday perhaps... he also drinks a ton of cows milk (who knows- it's white







)

Just wanted to say, too much milk can lead to anemia. My DD2 was severally anemic by age three and I didn't learn until I researched on my own that it was from the calcium in milk. Cut her back to one cup a day and the anemia went away on it's own.

I am glad your son seems to be doing better. I have never seen white poop, but I have seen blue, bright green, red, and pink. That Trix yogurt (older kids before I knew better














can do some weird things to their poops.


----------



## Eli's_mommy (Mar 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aniT* 
Just wanted to say, too much milk can lead to anemia. My DD2 was severally anemic by age three and I didn't learn until I researched on my own that it was from the calcium in milk. Cut her back to one cup a day and the anemia went away on it's own.

I am glad your son seems to be doing better. I have never seen white poop, but I have seen blue, bright green, red, and pink. That Trix yogurt (older kids before I knew better














can do some weird things to their poops.









Blue?!!!! OH wow!


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

Cookie Monster cupcakes turn it a lovely shade of Kelly green.

Glad to hear he's back to normal, but I would keep an eye on it.


----------



## lotus.blossom (Mar 1, 2005)

Thats so bizarre that you posted this because this morning my son had white poop also! It was a hugely full diaper and it was the color and consistancy of bread dough. (and it was full of kiwi seeds!) I'm not too worried about it but we'll see how his next one comes out. He has had some bowel issues lately and I think its from teething. Or maybe milk. I recently added a little bit of milk to his diet. I think I'm going to stop since he is still breastfeeding all day/night.


----------

